# Veteran's Day Slam...Lots o' Reds 11-11-11



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

Despite temps in the 30s, and a stiff breeze, Grandpa, Son & Grandson decided to go for it. George, Lawrence and Vincent have been out with me before in tough conditions, so we were still optimistic. With the water still surprisingly clean, we played run and gun and tried to hide from the blow. Probably should've scrapped plans B, C & D and head right to the creeks. Although we scraped out a few Reds and Trout on the outside, the Red bite in the creeks is still on fire. We jigged and corked our way to a nice slam and three limits of Reds. Daniel earned his first paycheck today as first mate-dipping shrimp, measuring fish and retrieving cold beverages for everyone. Of course, he did snatch a rod up and ganked out a couple nice Reds as well. It was a great day, with high fives, giggling and generally having a big time. Thanks gang, and happy Veteran's Day to you George! A special congrats to Vincent for completing his slam assignment and generally whoopin' everybody on the daily Red tally!


----------

